# Cats



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://journalnow.com/lifestyles/pets/dr-fox-why-cats-must-be-enclosed-and-not-roam-free/article_1a15f728-d1f6-11eb-b8dd-b3551b74c3ca.html#tracking-source=article-related-bottom



The people that destroy others property over a perceived animal injustice are quite often the same ones who own domestic felines and let those murderous creatures roam free....always stating that "my cat doesn't kill other creatures."

Drive safely and don't brake or jerk on the wheel.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Cats belong indoors.

I'm deathly allergic to cats, so I don't even want them in my barn. Feral cats are a huge problem, plus they contaminate my hay. Recently a cat showed up and was living in my large bales. One morning, my girlfriend was out taking care of the pigeons and chickens (I keep pigeons for training my bird dogs), and found the cat curled up in one of the nesting boxes. I'd been free flying the birds for a few weeks, and decided to drop the bob door and keep them in because the numbers had started dropping daily. That explains where all my pigeons were disappearing to. I thought it was hawks.

So we trapped it, and the girl who boards her horse here took it home. Turns out it's a lovely cat, very friendly and sweet, and someone just didn't want it anymore and dumped it "in the country". I hate people who do that sort of thing.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

we had a young siamesse cat show up at our door a few years ago....we gave her shop access and all the food she can eat (she has never had a accident in shop).....she is very very friendly and sweet and helps with all the projects......we took her to the vet she was already spayed.....she is teritorial and keeps critters away and stands guard and she is a extremely skilled hunter ......no more mice...snakes...chipmunks...lizzards around the house anymore.......she keeps stray dogs,skunks, possums, raccoons, armadillos, cats ran off ......she does not hunt birds but will hunt rabbits ..........this is our first cat and she has been a blessing and will be sorely missed when her time is done ...i am also allergic to cats but this one can stay

Edit to add ...on a intresting note i had typed in the short version of the word raccoons (droped the first 3 letters) and the site editted it out as if it were a objectional word ....i guess it assumed the word was racist


----------

